# Vintage Flying Dutchman Bike - need identification & value



## sawics (Jun 22, 2012)

Vintage Flying Dutchman Bike - need identification & value

I have a vintage bicycle that I don’t know much about, other than it’s old!  Looking for some expertise to advise of date, manufacturer and any info about possible value. Here are the details I have: 

Women’s 3-pipe frame single-speed coaster brake bike
Tank has Flying Dutchman label
Down tube has “Cruiser” label 
Seat tube, Chain guard has Flying Dutchman label
Badge has Flying Dutchman label/logo
Rear coaster brake hub is Centrix JRB 009 Gottschalk Made in Germany West
Front hub is Renak 60 (heard this may be a date ref: 1960)
No markings about manufacturer, age or country of origin

Series of photos can be found on Flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sawics/sets/72157630242075366/

Would appreciate all insight, guesses, hints or other websites that may have further info. Thanks!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Your bike was most likely made by a collective in Europe known as Daimler/Puch/Steyr. They built a lot of oddball middleweights in the late 50s-early 60s to compete with American middleweights. They were sold under many different badge names, including President, Parkliegh, Royce Union. and Black Knight. Some were imported by NYC Import co. Stelber, who badged them under their own name. Not a lot of info on these otherwise, but they're very unique!


----------

